

Darl McBride (of SCO Group) was right - EvaPeron

I tried to submit the text of a blog essay I wrote on SCO v. IBM but it was too long for the submission rules, so here is a link: http://blogkinnetic.blogspot.com/2012/08/darl-mcbride-is-howard-roarke-of-our.html<p>I am not a "troll" nor is this "spam" but I do think that IBM got all the good press on this one and I do think there is more than one side to the story. :-)
======
bediger4000
[SCO] _at least create a precedent that illegally copying code will not go
unchallenged_

Can you point to any evidence that code got copied, much less illegally
copied? Because SCO never could, at least not in court filings. That utter
lack of evidence pretty much convinces me that you're so wrong, that your blog
entry isn't even false.

 _Linux was an unstable P.O.S. back in the 90's_ \- Did you even use Linux
back then? My own personal experience says completely otherwise. Especially if
you compare Linux in 1997 with Windows 95 and whatever Windows NT was current.
By 2002, not only was Linux rock-solid, it ran faster than Windows on
identical hardware.

Beat it, troll.

